# Royal Caribbean Ships Newest to Oldest



## Hamartia Antidote

https://cruisefever.net/royal-caribbean-ships-newest-to-oldest/

Royal Caribbean International currently has 25 cruise ships in operation. With the largest cruise ships in the world (Oasis Class) and some of the most technologically advanced cruise ships in the water, Royal Caribbean has a vast array of ships for passengers to enjoy.

This post will list Royal Caribbean’s ships *newest to oldest* in an epic list that we will try to keep updated. The line has cruise ships that can vary from 48,000 gross tons (Empress of the Seas), to the Oasis class that are 225,000+ gross tons.

*Symphony of the Seas*




Save
At 228,000+ in gross tonnage, Royal Caribbean International’s Symphony of the Seas became the largest cruise ship in the world. This Oasis class ship was *built in 2018* and has a maximum capacity of 6,680. Symphony currently has homeports in Miami and Barcelona. The length of this ship is 1,188 feet with a max beam of 215 feet.

Sponsored Links
*Ovation of the Seas*



Save
*Built in 2016*, Ovation of the Seas is a Royal Caribbean Quantum class ship. Ovation comes in at 168,000+ gross tons and has a maximum capacity of 4,905. This ship currently enjoys homeports in China, Australia, and Singapore. The length of this ship is 1,142 feet with a max beam of 160 feet.

*Harmony of the Seas*



Save
Harmony of the Seas is an Oasis class ship *built in 2016*. Maximum capacity is 6,410 on this 226,963 gross ton ship. Harmony currently ports out of Port Everglades, Florida. The length of Harmony is 1,188 feet with a max beam of 217 feet.

*Anthem of the Seas*



Save
*Built in 2015*, Anthem of the Seas was the second Quantum class ship from Royal Caribbean. The 168,666 ton ship ports out of Bayonne, New Jersey and has a maximum capacity of 4,905. The length of this ship is 1,142 feet with a max beam of 162 feet.

*Quantum of the Seas*



Save
The first Quantum class ship ever built made huge waves when it was first revealed to the world. Quantum of the seas was *built in 2014* and now ports in Shanghai, China. It is a 168,999 ship with a maximum capacity of 4,905. The length of this ship is 1,142 feet with a max beam of 162 feet.

*Allure of the Seas*



Save
This ship was the largest in the world for a time when it was *built in 2010*. The second Oasis class ship, Allure of the Seas is 225,282 gross tons with a maximum capacity of 6,410. Allure sails out of Miami and Port Everglades. The length of this ship is 1,187 feet with a max beam of 198 feet.

*Oasis of the Seas*



Save
The mega ship that started it all, Oasis of the Seas was *built in 2009*. At 225,282 tons, Oasis has a max capacity of 6,360 and sails out of Port Canaveral, Florida. The length of this ship is 1,186 feet with a max beam of 198 feet.

*Independence of the Seas*



Save
Independence of the Seas was *built in 2008* and was the last of the Freedom class ships. At 154,407 gross tons this ship has a maximum capacity of 4,375. Currently, Independence sails out of Fort Lauderdale and South Hampton, England. The length of this ship is 1,112 feet with a max beam of 184 feet.

*Liberty of the Seas*


Save
*Built in 2007*, Liberty of the Seas is a Freedom class ship that sails out of Galveston, Texas on itineraries to the Caribbean. At 155,889 tons this ship has a max capacity of 4,960. The length of this ship is 1,111 feet with a max beam of 128 feet.

*View Today’s Top 10 Cruise Deals on Royal Caribbean*

*Freedom of the Seas*



Save
The first Freedom class ship, Freedom of the Seas was *built in 2006*. When this ship was first built it was the largest cruise ship in the world. At 154,407 gross tons, this ship has a max capacity of 4,515. The length of this ship is 1,112 with a max beam of 128 feet.

*Jewel of the Seas*



Save
Jewel of the Seas was the last Radiance class ship built by Royal Caribbean International. It was *built in 2004* with a gross tonnage of 90,090 and a max capacity of 2,502. The length of this ship is 962 feet with a max beam of 131 feet.

*Serenade of the Seas*



Save
*Built in 2003*, Serenade of the Seas comes in at 90,090 tons with a max capacity of 2,490. The length of this ship is 962 feet with a max beam of 131 feet. This ship sails out of Port Everglades, Stockholm, and Copenhagen.

*Mariner of the Seas*



Save
Mariner of the Seas was the last of the Voyager class ships and is a second generation Voyager class vessel. *Built in 2003*, Mariner has a max capacity of 4,252 while coming in at 138,279 in gross tonnage. This ship has a length of 1,020 with a max beam of 157 feet.

*Brilliance of the Seas*



Save
This is another Radiance class vessel. Brilliance of the Seas was *built in 2002* and comes in at the same 90,090 tons as the other ships in its class. With a max capacity of 2,543 this ship sails out of Tampa and Barcelona. The length of this ship is 958 feet with a max beam of 130 feet.

*Navigator of the Seas*



Save
Built during the same year as Brilliance of the Seas *in 2002*, Navigator of the Seas has a gross tonnage of 139,570 with a max capacity of 3,990. This is a Voyager class ship that sails out of Southampton, England and Miami, Florida. This ship has a length of 1,021 feet and a max beam of 157 feet.

*Radiance of the Seas*



Save
The first Radiance class ship was *built in 2001*. This ship has a gross tonnage of 90,090 and a max capacity of 2,466. Radiance has a length of 962 feet and a max beam of 131 feet. This ship currently sails out of Vancouver and Sydney.

*Adventure of the Seas*



Save
Adventure of the Seas is a Voyager class ship *built in 2001*. It has a gross tonnage of 137,276 and has a maximum capacity of 3,807. The length of this ship is 1,020 with a max beam of 161 feet. Adventure sails out of Puerto Rico and will soon be sailing out of New Jersey.

*Explorer of the Seas*



Save
*Built in 2000*, Explorer of the Seas is a Voyager class ship with a gross tonnage of 137,308 and a max capacity of 3,840. This ship has a length of 1,020 feet and a max beam of 161 feet. Explorer currently offers sailings out of Seattle and Sydney.

*Voyager of the Seas*



Save
The first of the Voyager class ships was *built in 1999*. Voyager of the Seas has a gross tonnage of 137,276 with a max capacity of 3,840. The length of this ship is 1,021 with a max beam of 156 feet. Voyager offers sailings out of Singapore, China, and Australia.

*Vision of the Seas*


This is a Vision class ship, although the ships in this class are more varied than in other classes from Royal Caribbean. Vision of the Seas was *built in 1998* and is 78,340 in gross tonnage with a max capacity of 2,514. This ship is 915 feet in length with a max beam of 117 feet. Vision currently sails out of Galveston, Amsterdam, and Barcelona.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Enchantment of the Seas*



Save
Another Vision class ship, Enchantment of the Seas was *built in 1997* and has a gross tonnage of 82,910 with a max capacity of 2,730. Enchantment mainly operates in the Bahamas. This ship has a length of 916 feet with a beam of 106 feet.

*Rhapsody of the Seas*



Save
Rhapsody of the Seas was *built in 1997* and currently operates both in the Caribbean and Europe. This ship has a gross tonnage of 78,491 with a max capacity of 2,416. The ship’s length is 915 feet with a max beam of 116 feet.

*Grandeur of the Seas*



Save
This was the first of the Vision class ships, *built in 1996*. With a gross tonnage of 73,817 and a max capacity of 2,440, Grandeur of the Seas currently sails out of Baltimore, Maryland. The length of this ship is 915 feet with a max beam of 118 feet.

*View Today’s Top 10 Cruise Deals on Royal Caribbean*

*Majesty of the Seas*



Save
Majesty is the only Sovereign class ship currently in the Royal Caribbean fleet. *Built in 1992*, this was among the first mega-ships of the time. The gross tonnage of this ship is 74,007 with a max capacity of 2,767. The length of this ship is 880 feet with a beam of 106 feet. Majesty of the Seas currently sails out of Port Canaveral, Florida.

*Empress of the Seas*



Save
The original name of this ship *built in 1990* was Nordic Empress, but then the name was changed to match the “of the seas” moniker for the rest of the fleet. The ship was sold to another company and then reacquired by Royal Caribbean in 2015. Empress of the Seas was the first ship from the company to visit Cuba. The gross tonnage of this ship is 48,563 with a max capacity of 1,840. The length of this Empress class ship is 691 feet with a beam of 100 feet.


Symphony of the Seas, 2018
Ovation of the Seas, 2016
Harmony of the Seas, 2016
Anthem of the Seas, 2015
Quantum of the Seas, 2014
Allure of the Seas, 2010
Oasis of the Seas, 2009
Independence of the Seas, 2008
Liberty of the Seas, 2007
Freedom of the Seas, 2006
Jewel of the Seas, 2004
Serenade of the Seas, 2003
Mariner of the Seas, 2003
Brilliance of the Seas, 2002
Navigator of the Seas, 2002
Radiance of the Seas, 2001
Adventure of the Seas, 2001
Explorer of the Seas, 2000
Voyager of the Seas, 1999
Vision of the Seas, 1998
Enchantment of the Seas, 1997
Rhapsody of the Seas, 1997
Grandeur of the Seas, 1996
Majesty of the Seas, 1992
Empress of the Seas, 1990


----------

